# Unheard of Union limited edition bindings



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with these Unions?

The highback looks SUPER high! 

Union Holden Snowboard Bindings 2012 | evo


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, these look like any other pair of unions that I've seen, but in black. Are these the 07,08,09,10 or 11 model? I never can tell.


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

lol. yeah. I like the "team highback" description too.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

2012 Model. 

Stage II from the Force Baseplate , Asym straps, Team Highback.

Best Guess is, they'll probably ride most similar to the force or data because of the baseplate, the straps should be MEGA comfy, and I have no idea about the highback.

So they're probably like a souped up Union Force....


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Wow, these look like any other pair of unions that I've seen, but in black. Are these the 07,08,09,10 or 11 model? I never can tell.



...derp...


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

idshred said:


> ...derp...


HAW!! Yep, that's the internet for you.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Those ones are the Union Holden collaboration. Union dropped four collaboration bindings this year: Danny Kass (peace binding - based off the flight base), Capita (Ultrafear - based on the contact base), Holden (based on the force base), and the Pabst Blue Ribbon (based on the contact). All have the same team highback and gigi strap.

I actually just received my PBR bindings today. Just a beautiful binding to hold. There were just 168 PBR bindings made this year. Nothing much to say about them, they look and feel like Union bindings. I really do like the new gigi strap this year (feels solid). 

Also the new Union Atlas look amazing. I checked them out in the store and the purple ones are some of the nicest bindings I have ever seen. They are so solid. However, it doesn't beat having one of only 168 PBR bindings.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

roboelmo said:


> Those ones are the Union Holden collaboration. Union dropped four collaboration bindings this year: Danny Kass (peace binding - based off the flight base), Capita (Ultrafear - based on the contact base), Holden (based on the force base), and the Pabst Blue Ribbon (based on the contact). All have the same team highback and gigi strap.
> 
> I actually just received my PBR bindings today. Just a beautiful binding to hold. There were just 168 PBR bindings made this year. Nothing much to say about them, they look and feel like Union bindings. I really do like the new gigi strap this year (feels solid).
> 
> Also the new Union Atlas look amazing. I checked them out in the store and the purple ones are some of the nicest bindings I have ever seen. They are so solid. However, it doesn't beat having one of only 168 PBR bindings.


No offense.. and to each their own... but those bindings are hideous:dunno:


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

roboelmo said:


> Those ones are the Union Holden collaboration. Union dropped four collaboration bindings this year: Danny Kass (peace binding - based off the flight base), Capita (Ultrafear - based on the contact base), Holden (based on the force base), and the Pabst Blue Ribbon (based on the contact). All have the same team highback and gigi strap.
> 
> I actually just received my PBR bindings today. Just a beautiful binding to hold. There were just 168 PBR bindings made this year. Nothing much to say about them, they look and feel like Union bindings. I really do like the new gigi strap this year (feels solid).
> 
> Also the new Union Atlas look amazing. I checked them out in the store and the purple ones are some of the nicest bindings I have ever seen. They are so solid. However, it doesn't beat having one of only 168 PBR bindings.


Those would go awesome with this board On Sale Stepchild Latchkey Snowboard 153 - Mens 2012 Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment 9853sclk12


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

AJHXXXIII said:


> Those would go awesome with this board On Sale Stepchild Latchkey Snowboard 153 - Mens 2012 Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment 9853sclk12


Yeah I was interested in that stepchild board. However, the markup in Canada is just so awful. The Latchkey is currently selling up here for $429. And that is just a bit too much for me to spend on a board which is meant to be a budget board. 

Hopefully it by the end of the season I can pick one up on sale. But then again, if I do buy it; im most likely going to end up mounting my board in bindings to my wall (like art).


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

roboelmo said:


> Yeah I was interested in that stepchild board. However, the markup in Canada is just so awful. The Latchkey is currently selling up here for $429. And that is just a bit too much for me to spend on a board which is meant to be a budget board.
> 
> Hopefully it by the end of the season I can pick one up on sale. But then again, if I do buy it; im most likely going to end up mounting my board in bindings to my wall (like art).


I hear that, its all about the money. I was actually thinking of buying that set up and I didn't because I knew thats what would happen with mine too. It would just end up wall mounted and I'd never use it like it was meant to be.


----------

